# Pregnant doe bleeding



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Have a 12 mo. Boer that is 3 mo. pregnant. When I went to check and feed them tonight she had dried blood on her tail and on the back of her legs. He was not actively bleeding and still seemed to be large enough to still have kids inside. She is eating well and running with the herd. Put her in a pen alone overnight. Is this common and can goats abort partially? I'm very new at this and don't know what to expect. Have delivered many calves and piglets but have a feeling that goats are very different.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

That seems like a lot of blood, way more than 'normal'. MOST pregnant animals will NOT 'spot' blood through pregnancy in any amount. Any amount of blood can be considered 'abnormal'. There are abortative/STI diseases that are zoonotic, so be careful handling her/her discharge. If she were mine, I'd probably call BioTracking and ask how long after a potential abortion you could draw blood and see if you can diagnose abortion. Also, watch her for heats in the meantime. And isolate if at all possible. I usually keep a 'disposable' wether around (or two) for companions to new stock or potentially sick stock, to prevent spread to valueable breeding animals. 

I'm in a Brucella free state but that is a consideration in other states. There are other diseases that can cause abortions. I"d always isolate animals with an abortion, and consider sending off blood for Q-Fever/Brucella testing. Listeria and (I think) toxoplasmosis can also cause abortions. All but listeria are transmissible to humans. Perhaps a talk to your vet is in order. 

RARELY abortions occur because of malnourishment, toxic reactions, or due to rough handling/stress/or in-herd fighting. These are fairly rare, however. 

In cases of 'abortion storms', (several animals aborting) it is usually suggested to treat goats with a tetracycline feed, 200mg/head/day. When I had a doe die of brain-form listeria and another abort suspiciously the day after, I figured I had listeria contaminaged baleage (fermented hay) and put everybody on chlortetracycline (aureomycin crumbles is brand name, off brands available, I used a 10g/lb pellet - ended up feeding miniscule amount mixed in grain per day to entire herd, very economical). For last 6 weeks of pregnancy. Treat bucks too, as with STI's they are the ones to spread it to multiple animals. Or, you can treat for 7 days with a tetracycline injectible. Feed throughs easier. BUT, most wait for multiple abortions before treatment. Usually suggested to re-treat yearly for last 6 wks pregnancy in future years as well to prevent abortions once a 'storm' has occured.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Are you sure your looking at baby belly and not normal large rumen belly? From he amount of blood I am suspecting she aborted. Rarely will you find the fetus or birth fluids.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

You are right. She did abort. Have her in isolation for a few days. Wife said she had seen her and another doe butting each other alot a couple days ago. Wondering if that might have caused it. Giving her plenty of food and water and a B12 shot. Is there anything else I should be doing for her?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Another doe has to ram her pretty hard n the right side for this to happen. Have only seen it once, she got hit repeatedly, violently not just horse-play when they butt heads or shoulders.
Delivered premature kid, no hair.
She got a shot of Excede (vet call) and did fine afterwards.
Keep an eye on her, she might get depressed. Make sure she is eating & drinking normal poop etc.
If you suspect she's not doing well, take her temp & go from there.
Do keep us posted. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep a close eye on everybody else in the herd that is preggo. I detalied some options in an earlier post of mine. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

In my experience, at three months gestation, you definitely WILL see fetuses. Mine were kitten sized quadruplets and I had Nigerians.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the info and support. Took temp today and she was ok. Doesn't seem to be any more bleeding and she is eating well. Still have her quarantined. Only have one other doe pregnant right now and she is about 4 months along. She seems to be ok for now but will definitely monitor her closely. Don't know what people do without this wonderful support group.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Also if you haven't yet I would worm the doe that miscarried. Usually we worm the day they kid & again about 10 days later because kidding tends to make worm burdens explode. i would imagine that a miscarrage will do the same thing because of the stress to the body.

So sorry she lost the baby/babies. Hopefully your next doe will deliver without any problems & you'll have healthy kids in about another month.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Katie. 
Yes I did worm her today. Also found that she is running a fever so I gave her a shot of antibiotics and another shot of b12. She is still bleeding some, but is eating and drinking and up and about. Hope the fever goes away. Wondering if I should repeat the antibiotics for a couple of days.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would repeat the antibiotics for a few days. Also add probios once a day to help her rumen with the antibiotics on board.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Most antibiotics must be continued daily for 5-7 days. I usually do a 7 day round. What antibiotic and at what dose did you give?  

Hope she's feeling better soon. You can also give the B12 orally if you don't want to make her into a pincushion.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks again... I did repeat the LA200 again and will for the next week like you suggested. Her fever was gone today and has stopped bleeding. She seemed to have more energy and was wanting attention. She followed me everywhere today. Much better than before. Hopefully she is on the uphill.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad she is doing better. whew! Bringing the fever down will help a lot.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Be sure to contininue antibiotics even though she seems to be feeling better. Illness can come back with a vengeance - and be resistant to antibiotics - if you stop too soon.  

Glad she's feeling better, too!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So glad she feeling better. Sounds like she's doing really well.


----------

